# 97 Altima GXE won't start.



## whsanch (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've been reading posts for the past few days trying to figure this one out and I hope you can help me resolve this. 

My girlfriend's Altima died on her while she was driving it, she described it as losing power and then stalling. 
I managed to pull the codes and it was showing EGR, misfires and knock sensor.
After inspecting them I put on new plugs, wires, distributor cap and rotor.
The fuel pump comes on with the key turned, and the plugs get wet when trying to start it.
I've got spark on all four cylinders.
I inspected the camshaft position wheel and it appears good, blew it off with compressed air anyways.
I did find some oil under the old cap, but the gasket between the cap and dist wasn't installed correctly.

Something that bugs me about it is the order of the plug wires. I've found an image online showing the correct positioning of the wires on the distributor and the firing order of 1-3-4-2.








What I found on the car (following the same diagram) was 4-2-1-3. I figure that could have caused the codes I pulled, but neither position will start the car!

Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Pull the fuel pump fuse, crank it 'till the ain't no more fuel going thru it, put the pump fuse back in, try again.
What brand plugs are you using?
Get a Haynes manual (or equivalent) and check the EGR operation.

On the firing order...
Looks like whoever did the wires last time used the real #4 as the wrong #1. Either way, it's the same firing order, just 180 degrees out. Should run either way...should.


----------



## whsanch (Jun 4, 2012)

jdg said:


> Pull the fuel pump fuse, crank it 'till the ain't no more fuel going thru it, put the pump fuse back in, try again.
> What brand plugs are you using?
> Get a Haynes manual (or equivalent) and check the EGR operation.
> 
> ...


I actually went as far as to pull the plugs and give them some time to dry in addition to a good long dry crank. Nothing. 

Using Denso platinum plugs. Only negative review I read was because they didn't fit his car.

According to the manuals I have I can't check EGR without the car running, I did pull the hose and plug it with my finger, moved the valve by hand and it held on to my finger just fine.

I looked over my notepad and found I also have code 0205 IACV-AAC valve, which I thought was P0205 and couldn't find a description for. The tests for it also want the car running.

Can a no start be caused by either of those valves? 

Thanks!


----------



## f18atc (Aug 2, 2012)

*1997 Altima won't start either*

Re-built the top-end of the engine. Engine will crank, but won't start. Replaced distributor (re-manufactured cardone from o'reilly). Getting spark and fuel to the cylinders. head torqued to spec, so I don't think it's a compression issue. Any experience with re-manufactured distribs being bad out of the box? Anyone out there have a bench test for the distributor? Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------

